# Calf With Runny Eyes



## ChickenLittle (Sep 15, 2013)

One of our calves today was outside and his eyes started running. It didn't seem to bother him and his eyes didn't look red or swollen at all but they were really weeping. Should I be worried? I added a picture so you can see what I mean.


----------



## Hardy&Healthy (Sep 15, 2013)

I would not panic yet, but would keep an eye on it. It could just be the 'breeze of the day' or little piece of debris, or flies. 
BTW, what-a-cutie!!!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 16, 2013)

We don't have pasture yet.  Our ground is very dusty.  Our cows eyes off and on will weep like that.  For some reason, when we had our Jerseys, theirs seemed to do it more often.  But it does happen to our other cows as well.  

I would just keep an eye on but not panic.


----------



## ChickenLittle (Sep 16, 2013)

Okay cool I was worried that he might have injured himself some how. So far they have been very healthy but I haven't had them very long so I think we are all on high alert waiting for something to happen.


----------

